# Phones for Verizon with same SIM card as Thunderbolt



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been looking to get a new Verizon phone, but I want to find a cheap one with a SIM card that's like the tbolt one. Anyone have any suggestions? I don't have an upgrade either. Just looking for one on eBay or swappa


----------



## bigd5783 (Nov 7, 2011)

Any of the 4G phones will use the same style sim card but Im pretty sure you still have to call Verizon and let them know you are changing phones to get everything working correctly.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

The Droid bionic, Droid charge, and the Lg revolution are the only 4g phones that have the bigger sim card. Just pop it in any of those phones and it'll work as long as the esn is clean on em.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

jr313 said:


> The Droid bionic, Droid charge, and the Lg revolution are the only 4g phones that have the bigger sim card. Just pop it in any of those phones and it'll work as long as the esn is clean on em.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Thanks! I'm gonna pick up a couple of those. Probably the bionic and charge.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Nick is this your way of saying "I can't stand it any longer!" lol


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Nick is this your way of saying "I can't stand it any longer!" lol


 Its saying. "I need a new device and need a cheap one!"


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Rezound also uses a full sim

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Hey guys. I've been looking to get a new Verizon phone, but I want to find a cheap one with a SIM card that's like the tbolt one. Anyone have any suggestions? I don't have an upgrade either. Just looking for one on eBay or swappa


Hey Nick. You should try Craigslist. I got my last 2 phones from there. Picked up my bolt in pretty much flawless condition for $100. Picked up a DX too. Still debating if I like the Thunderbolt more than the DX.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> Hey Nick. You should try Craigslist. I got my last 2 phones from there. Picked up my bolt in pretty much flawless condition for $100. Picked up a DX too. Still debating if I like the Thunderbolt more than the DX.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


 Just looked. Someonee wants 250 for a tbolt. I couldn't help but burst into laughter.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

About 4 months ago I sold a Droid 2 on Craigslist for $140 and i brought it on EBay for $100 just goes to show you what a sells pitch can do for you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I know the charge owners will be pleased to hear you might be getting the charge. I know they need devs on that phone. I have been thinking of picking up some other phones. First I need to find a job. Damn people not hiring in my area. Thought about trying out at a verizon store.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I know the charge owners will be pleased to hear you might be getting the charge. I know they need devs on that phone. I have been thinking of picking up some other phones. First I need to find a job. Damn people not hiring in my area. Thought about trying out at a verizon store.


 Same here man. I quit my last job and now I'm broke lol. I need a new computer, ill get the charge first though. Or the bionic..I kinda miss blur.


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah. Some people on there make me laugh with how much they want for their phone. The rezound ,gnex, & razr are going to be high. In my neck of the woods, most of the year old phones go for about 125-175.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah some fails to realize that once the second generation lte phones hit the market. It makes last year stuff obsolete and prices drop. This happened to the Dinc when the bolt hit the market. They try to justify the price as no scratches or scuffs or never been drop. If i want a good laugh i just cruise the ads on swappa


----------

